
The campaign connecting affluent techies with candidates around the country - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/8/17092684/great-slate-fundraising-congressional-campaign
======
akuchling
This is a genius form of grass-roots arbitrage: transferring money from
affluent and politically safe areas to less wealthy and more contested ones.

------
tptacek
Obviously I think this is an amazing story, well-reported, and relevant to a
lot of people's interests here. But we can also predict the shitshow that this
comment thread will become, so I think nothing less of anyone who flags it.

If you want to talk through this stuff, Twitter is probably the best place to
do that right now.

~~~
PeterMikhailov
Sadly, no one appears to have noticed on HN, or they don't care.

[https://twitter.com/AoDespair/status/971903844799180800](https://twitter.com/AoDespair/status/971903844799180800)

